
Ask HN: Best Code Generator - xcubic
What is the best code generator you know? That one tool that takes you from zero to MVP on no time.
======
bitfhacker
Outsystems (no code platform)

------
muzani
WordPress.

~~~
xcubic
what? how's so?

~~~
muzani
It's a few minutes to install on a lot of servers. A lot of plugins can do
work, basically every kind of CMS, from simple blogs to e-commerce and
payment. You can probably even set up a CRUD system with it, use it as an API,
and so on.

------
streetcat1
grpc

~~~
xcubic
DOn't know what you mean.

